# Whirligig Plans



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

I am looking for some whirligig plans. Does anyone have any of their own to share? I want to try cutting them out with my laser.
Thanks
David


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Try this site http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/. You can look up whirligig and I'm sure there several varieties. I also have a whirligig book somewhere in my woodworking library, but I don't have a way to scan and send the plans.


----------

